# Word of the Day: Rhinotillexomania



## debodun (Nov 8, 2020)

Rhinotillexomania (noun) - compulsive, pathological nose picking. 

Rhinotillexomania can cause nose bleeds and respiratory infections.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

I used to babysit a toddler who was a master at rhinotillexomania. I mean boy, was he ever good.


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2020)

Picky kids


----------



## win231 (Nov 8, 2020)

Digging for gold?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Digging for gold?


LOL!

That's what my mom would always say!

Or, "_be careful, you're finger might grow there_".


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2020)

I guess I knew from first hand experience that it could cause nosebleeds but I didn't know rhinotillexomania could cause respiratory infections.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 8, 2020)

As a child I must have had rhinotilleomania,, remember  the teacher telling my mother.
"She picks her nose till it  bleeds."


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I guess I knew from first hand experience that it could cause nosebleeds but I didn't know rhinotillexomania could cause respiratory infections.


@Aunt Marg What are you "wowing" at as I'm always wondering why people do that?!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> @Aunt Marg What are you "wowing" at as I'm always wondering why people do that?!


ROFLMAO!

It's not about the "wow" with me, instead, it's about face that wow displays! I just like it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> It's not about the "wow" with me, instead, it's about face that wow displays! I just like it.


I guess when I see that emoticon I instantly think someone is thinking "OMG!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I guess when I see that emoticon* I instantly think someone is thinking "OMG*!"


Yes, and that, too! ROFLMAO!


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 8, 2020)

Rhinotillexomania....I just thought they were called 'nose miners'


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2020)

I remember in school, there was lots of Rhinotilleromania stuck under the desk...or was that gum?


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 9, 2020)

Fortunately, later in life I switched form picking my nose to picking a guitar.  It could be worse, you know.  

I think Gary Larson, the Far Side cartoonist, could have great fun with this thread.

Tony


----------



## RubyK (Nov 9, 2020)

As a child in elementary school, I remember that Rhinotillexomania was a contagious condition.


----------

